# Boot overhang



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Looks good, can probably get a decent toeside carve going


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Looks perfectly centered to me. What's your concern? If you're worried about "booting out?" 

Pretty sure You'd have to be getting an awfully damned _extreme_ euro carve before that's gonna happen.


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

Im worried about not having enough overhang.....Just makes me feel more confident to get the same response from others so that I know my conclusions are somewhat backed up.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok. Then as I understand it,.. the _ideal_ amount of overhang is such that inside your boot,.. your bare foot & toes would be _just_ at or over the boards toeside edge. Giving you (...in theory at least) the perfect amount of leverage for toeside. 

Of course,.. that is the _Ideal!! _ Due to the differences in board widths, boot footprints, preferred binding angles,.. etc. etc. etc. The _"Ideal"_ amount of overhang is often not possible. Most of us just manage to get it _close enough!!_ 

Some of us even manage for years with setups *far* from ideal or even recommended. So I wouldn't sweat it none. Your setup looks _waaay_ better than mine did for years. :laugh: >

:thumbsup:


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

Cool Bro I appreciate your time in responding..... Sounds lik I will be ok as my barefoot is as wide at the center insert pack and have 3/4" boot overhang on both toe and heel at +15/-15 stance. Almost sounds "ideal"


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

epikREMEDY said:


> Im worried about not having enough overhang.....Just makes me feel more confident to get the same response from others so that I know my conclusions are somewhat backed up.


I thought everyone is trying to avoid overhang instead of worrying about not enough overhand. I was wrong.


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

Different body specs equal different problems......lol....Im a size 12 boot 190-200lbs 6'-3, pretty much the hardest profile to nail down in my opinion. Ive read so many threads and watched so many videos on lengths of board widths of boards toe overhangs ect. I just need to make sure that my observation of my setup is atleast do-able.....I was reading that 1/2"-3/4" is ideal, but everythread I have read people have 1" plus. So just needed some more advice about the situation.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

wait you want MORE overhang? :surprise:


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

16gkid said:


> wait you want MORE overhang? :surprise:


hahahah.....You just never see threads with too little over hang so I though Id get her started.....On a real note I was just seeing if I got a red flag...On these other posts i read people woul give a measurement of the overhang and people would say too much and never give an ideal distance of over hang.....seems anything under 1" is an ideal distance of overhang? so that leaves us with a range of 3/4" to 1"....Never seen or read about anything under 3/4" overhang.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

epikREMEDY said:


> Different body specs equal different problems......lol....Im a size 12 boot 190-200lbs 6'-3, pretty much the hardest profile to nail down in my opinion. Ive read so many threads and watched so many videos on lengths of board widths of boards toe overhangs ect. I just need to make sure that my observation of my setup is atleast do-able.....I was reading that 1/2"-3/4" is ideal, but everythread I have read people have 1" plus. So just needed some more advice about the situation.


So what's the problem your body spec brings you? 

I've seen so many fellow riders friends in that body specs and most of them are trying to avoid overhang with of large boot size. Is it because you're in concern of slow edge to edge transition?


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

16gkid said:


> wait you want MORE overhang? :surprise:





LALUNE said:


> So what's the problem your body spec brings you?
> 
> I've seen so many fellow riders friends in that body specs and most of them are trying to avoid overhang with of large boot size. Is it because you're in concern of slow edge to edge transition?


I just dont know what the effects are if there isnt enough overhang.......Just trying to makesure I wont be held back from edge to edge or anything else before I conclude my order on this board.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

epikREMEDY said:


> hahahah.....You just never see threads with too little over hang so I though Id get her started.....On a real note I was just seeing if I got a red flag...On these other posts i read people woul give a measurement of the overhang and people would say too much and never give an ideal distance of over hang.....seems anything under 1" is an ideal distance of overhang? so that leaves us with a range of 3/4" to 1"....Never seen or read about anything under 3/4" overhang.


If your wondering how far before boot out just tilt your board on edge till the toe and heel hits, it looks like you'll be dragging a nipple before your boot.

BTW what board is that, I got bigish feet too and volume shifted boards is where it's at so my boots actually fit nice on a board.


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

freshy said:


> If your wondering how far before boot out just tilt your board on edge till the toe and heel hits, it looks like you'll be dragging a nipple before your boot.
> 
> BTW what board is that, I got bigish feet too and volume shifted boards is where it's at so my boots actually fit nice on a board.


yes standard 162 length, 26.8 waist width.....Im 6'3, 190-200lb, size 12 boot.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

epikREMEDY said:


> hahahah.....You just never see threads with too little over hang...
> 
> ...seems anything under 1" is an ideal distance of overhang? so that leaves us with a range of 3/4" to 1"*....Never seen or read about anything under 3/4"* overhang.


IIR, some of @neni's posts have been about "too wide" boards and her boots generally winding up somewhere well inside the waist of a few of her boards. :shrug: 

But _yes,..._ you don't ever see threads where a boot looks perfectly centered & the OP inquiring about wanting/needing _*more*_ overhang. Usually it's a NooB posting and they're worried about booting out while sporting 1/2" of toe overhang even tho they're *years away* from riding well enough to worry about that. :shrug: :lol: 

However you did start a good discussion about what is or isn't _ideal_ when it comes to overhang.
(...not that anyone will ever use the search function to find it in the future.) :laugh: >


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> IIR, some of @neni's posts have been about "too wide" boards and her boots generally winding up somewhere well inside the waist of a few of her boards. :shrug:
> 
> But _yes,..._ you don't ever see threads where a boot looks perfectly centered & the OP inquiring about wanting/needing _*more*_ overhang. Usually it's a NooB posting and they're worried about booting out while sporting 1/2" of toe overhang even tho they're *years away* from riding well enough to worry about that. :shrug: :lol:
> 
> ...


Im by no means a NOOB in riding.....But I have been learning more and more about the tech in snowboards. Understanding different profiles against riding styles. Ideal Setup is what I was looking for....Everything from length to width...Especially overhang.

Ive never thought about all these thjings in the past...Thelast couple years of riding has been my advancement into understanding the tech and whats its all good for.

Thanks for your responses in this thread.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

epikREMEDY said:


> I just dont know what the effects are if there isnt enough overhang.......Just trying to makesure I wont be held back from edge to edge or anything else before I conclude my order on this board.


Aww I see. Sorry for ignoring the fact that those are new boots, bindings and boards in those pics  I can feel the stoke.

The wider the board, the longer time it takes to tilt it on edge, aka slow edge transition. But this depends on riders. 

The narrower the board, the more likely you gonna boot out and eat snow when you tilt you board with a very large angle, which I don't think you need to worry about.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> (...not that anyone will ever use the search function to find it in the future.) :laugh: >


This is the only forum I frequent where people complain about resurrecting threads from the dead instead of telling people to search first.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

epikREMEDY said:


> *Im by no means a NOOB in riding....*
> 
> Thanks for your responses in this thread.



Never suggested you were! :shrug:
:hairy:


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

LALUNE said:


> Aww I see. Sorry for ignoring the fact that those are new boots, bindings and boards in those pics  I can feel the stoke.
> 
> The wider the board, the longer time it takes to tilt it on edge, aka slow edge transition. But this depends on riders.
> 
> The narrower the board, the more likely you gonna boot out and eat snow when you tilt you board with a very large angle, which I don't think you need to worry about.



So what I was trying to determine is the sweet spot between both..... is it a 1/2" overhang that makes it to slow.....its it 3/4" that is perfect or is 1" almost pergect, and anything over an 1-1/4"" will be more likely to drag???

Im literally going from 1-1/4" overhang on 159 26.1 waist width to a 162 26.8 waist width.

when I had 1-1/4" overhang there were times i would slide out hitting in edge on steep hill or getting swirly going fast....Held back cause I was afraid to drag.

Now I just ordered the yes standdard and before I conclude the order I just wanted to see if other riders noticed differences between hangs or what not.....

I deffinately could be overthinking everything though.


----------



## epikREMEDY (Nov 20, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> Never suggested you were! :shrug:
> :hairy:


sorry for the miss interpretation


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

epikREMEDY said:


> So what I was trying to determine is the sweet spot between both..... is it a 1/2" overhang that makes it to slow.....its it 3/4" that is perfect or is 1" almost pergect, and anything over an 1-1/4"" will be more likely to drag???
> 
> Im literally going from 1-1/4" overhang on 159 26.1 waist width to a 162 26.8 waist width.
> 
> ...


Its really gonna depend who you ask, its all about personal preference, like me, Im a bit of a weirdo, I wont ride a board if theres any overhang, its gotta be 26mm waist or wider, and ive ridden as wide as 29.5 waist with size 8 boots! everyone talks about wide boards are slow edge to edge but if you have stiff boots and nice responsive bindings like Now Drives, the difference IMO is hardly noticeable. Plus the benefits of a wide board (jump/landing stability, pow float, carving your nipples off, etc...) is well worth the loss of "response".


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

epikREMEDY said:


> I just dont know what the effects are if there isnt enough overhang....


Ok,.. so, the general effect of having _too little_ overhang would be to have less effective leverage going edge to edge. Usually the concern in this hypothetical situation occurs when the boards width, riders boot size or the bindings toe/heel mounting adjustabilities all conspire to keep ones booted toe _*inside*_ the boards toe edge. (...obviously not your issue in this case.) 

-edit-
....however as @16gkid has pointed out,.. having ones boots positioned inside the waist width of a board doesn't necessarily mean they wont have enough leverage to effectively go edge to edge. Some of it is personal preference, but usually That situation where one loses efficient edge pressure is more common among riders with softer flex boots & bindings. 

Also,.. poor _fitting_ boots and/or bindings will contribute to poor edge to edge leverage & transitions. 



epikREMEDY said:


> yes standard 162 length, 26.8 waist width.....Im 6'3, 190-200lb, *size 12 boot.*


With a size 12 boot Im thinking its highly unlikely you'll *ever* run into a situation where you have too little overhang. (...well, maybe some of these new wider, short fat rides!) :shrug: :grin:

Most folks with Sasquatch gunboats like yours worry about having too much overhang. They will usually compensate for this by adjusting their binding angles to suck their toes back towards the boards edge. 

If Im not mistaken, too much overhang isn't usually an issue for folks who ride with forward, +/+ angles. This binding setup naturally configures their boot toes inside the waist of most boards. (...with the possible exception of *really* narrow, alpine carving decks.) 



epikREMEDY said:


> sorry for the miss interpretation


No prob dude! >




....and _Yes!!!_. You might be over thinking this just a little bit! But what the hell,.. it's fun to discuss! :lol:


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes. Waaaaaayyyy over-thinking. I have size 6.5 feet in size 7 boots. I never even have as much overhang as in your picture. I can ride fine. Do I have as much leverage as the next guy, probably not, but it’s the only way I know to ride because that’s the size of my feet. 

So, that setup may feel a little different than when you have too much overhang, which must happen sometimes with your giant boats, but you will get used to it and that will just be how it rides. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

epikREMEDY said:


> I have 3/4" overhang on toe and heel. What yall think???? Not enough???? My Barefoot is as wide as the center insert pack.


Hi Epik,

The critical factor is barefoot measurement. Using boot size can lead to big problems . This is true of all snowboard gear (board, boots and bindings)


Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> IIR, some of @neni's posts have been about "too wide" boards and her boots generally winding up somewhere well inside the waist of a few of her boards. :shrug:


Well, actually, it's not the same problem as OP mentions. He's worried about "too little" overhang, which indicates that there's at least _some_ overhang. Whereas my issue was "underhang" (to generate a new term ). 


OP: The more overhang, the more leverage. But also: the more overhang, the more likely to boot out _if_ carving. The lower the carve, the likelier. 

The question is: how much leverage do you need? Eh... this depends on your riding style, fitness level, expectations, board shape and flex, a.s.o.
Thus there is no general rule on how much overhang is "best" cos it all depends on the above. Threshold and personal preference thing.


----------

